# 60's Huffy Galaxie



## voyager al (Dec 15, 2011)

Bought this last week for 20 dollars. Off work, so I have alot of time to spend in the garage. Spray bomb enamel paint job, mexi-chrome on the wheels and headlite bezel. Lettering will come later, my graphics guy who used to do my trucks is now semi-retired. Took her for a ride here in Pittsburgh in the drizzle, it was cool. My first single speed in 45 years or so. Didnt stop well, it would slow me down, or skid. I went over the Bendix B unit, but the brake shoes were well worn. Its good enuf.Next project is the schwinn American Beauty that some guys think is a rebadged Murray. Pics will come soon


----------

